# Wieland Wagner Walkure?



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Found this on YouTube. Not sure whether anyone else has posted the link but thought it might be of interest. Purports to be a Wieland Wagner production of Walkure staged (postumously) at Osaka in 1967.
Conducted by Schippers.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Found this on YouTube. Not sure whether anyone else has posted the link but thought it might be of interest. Purports to be a Wieland Wagner production of Walkure staged (postumously) at Osaka in 1967.
> Conducted by Schippers.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> ...


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidA said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkcoWXvEYYE


.......adorable


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this link.


----------

